# Williamson County EMS is hiring



## Fish (Dec 29, 2010)

Hello everyone,

I hope this is the correct place to post this but I wanted to make all of you that are looking for employement in Texas that Williamson County EMS is hiring for Paramedic Positions. The application deadline is 1/3/2010 at 8am, www.wilcoems.org is the website to go to for application material. And you can PM me if you have any questions.

Thank you and enjoy the upcoming holiday,

Fish


----------



## MedicSchwanee (Dec 30, 2010)

Correct place indeed, have my app sent in, thank you for the heads up!


----------



## Fish (Dec 30, 2010)

No problem, be sure to study hard our written test is challenging.


----------



## Hockey (Dec 31, 2010)

Is $51600 a good wage for the area (versus cost of living)?  

What kind of equipment do you have?

Good benefits?

Morale?

Call volume?

Shifts (12/24?)

Medic/Medic? EMT/Medic

Distance to hospital?

Most "common" calls? (BS, legit, trauma, medical)

Whats the weather like?

Sign on bonus?


----------



## 8jimi8 (Dec 31, 2010)

its a livable wage as long as you arent a drug addict lol!


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 31, 2010)

Frmo the looks of it, another service to put on my list of ones to look at once I'm done with school in NM

EDIT: To the guy above 8jimi8, they say all paramedic service, so I'd assume medic/medic trucks


----------



## Fish (Dec 31, 2010)

Hockey said:


> Is $51600 a good wage for the area (versus cost of living)?
> 
> -It is a very good wage for living here, we are far below the national average as far as cost of living is concerned and a lot of our Paramedics survive off Williamson County income alone. That being said, not many people make that 52k listed, most peolpe make more due to overtime, paid card classes, paid CEs paid team training and more. Average 3bed/2bath house is 150K, Average Rent for 2bd apt. is $700-$800
> 
> ...



See above,


----------



## STXmedic (Dec 31, 2010)

I've heard nothing but great things about Williamson County. Definitely somewhere I would try and get on to if I weren't already set where I'm at. To Hockey: that wage should be plenty for the area, and you'll make "BS" wherever you go  I've heard they've got some fairly progressive protocols, too. Would love to see them though


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 31, 2010)

Random question, do you guys do TMRS for retirement?

And since I get my medic hopefully in a year from now, what's the chances of you guys hiring a brand new Paramedic? I'll have a year and a half rural 911 experience as an EMT-I by the time I get my cert, and if I stay here to do my AAS another year as a rural medic by the time I get my LP


----------



## Fish (Dec 31, 2010)

Hockey, I apologize I forgot to answer the question about what our most common calls are. I have heard our number crunchers say that Chest Pains, Falls, and MVAs are most common, with your genarlized sickness, and such being pretty common as well. However I will say this, I have got to practice more medicene here than I ever would have thought of in San Diego. Williamson County is a Paramedics dream, considering where I came from.

Poeticinjustice: Thanks for the kind words, I have been told that you can access our protocols online, but I have not seen this myself. For someone who is applying you can email our admin staff to request a copy and they will email it to you in pdf form. Protocols include, Nationally recognized STEMI procotol, RSI, Surgical Airway, Dopeamin, EPI, Lido, MAG Sulfate, Pitocin drips. EZ-IO, End Co2, and then all the other common things.


jtpaintball70: Yes, Whenever we have a New hire Academy it seems that alittle over half of the people in it are Brand New out of School Medics with No Medic Exp. We are New Medic Friendly.
Our retirement is TCDRS(Texas Counties & Distrcits Retirement System)


----------



## Hockey (Jan 1, 2011)

Fish, thanks for your information.  I really don't want to leave Michigan but it sounds like a blast down there.

What kind of uniforms/colors ya'll wear :lol:

I'll look for the protocols as well, would be interesting to see.

Thanks again Fish


----------



## Fish (Jan 1, 2011)

Hockey,

We wear blue EMS style pants that are supplied to us, i buy my own nomex pants tho and where them(not because I want to secretly be a FF, but because they are comfy and cooler during the summer)

We wear white uniform shirts, you have your choice between long or short sleeved, and of the short sleeved ones you can have the regular material or the coolmax material.

other than that we all wear duty belts with our radios, pagers, PPE packs attached to them. 

Every Texas EMS service wears there system patch on the right sleeve, and EMS cert on the left, and wears a laminated picture identifier badge with your cert on it.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 1, 2011)

Fish said:


> Hockey,
> 
> We wear blue EMS style pants that are supplied to us, i buy my own nomex pants tho and where them(not because I want to secretly be a FF, but because they are comfy and cooler during the summer)
> 
> ...



Not all of us wear the picture ID. Although I was told that its coming... I know Pecos county (my new PRN) just started issuing picture badges


----------



## Fish (Jan 1, 2011)

What side of Texas is Pecos county at?


----------



## Fish (Jan 1, 2011)

Remember the Deadline is the 3rd, but the testing process does not actually start till the 17th.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Jan 1, 2011)

Fish said:


> What side of Texas is Pecos county at?



West West (not the west that is really central lol)


----------



## Fish (Jan 1, 2011)

Pecos 1 or 2 counties east of El Paso right?


----------



## 8jimi8 (Jan 1, 2011)

Fish said:


> Pecos 1 or 2 counties east of El Paso right?



yup


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 1, 2011)

Pretty much. Or two counties south of nm on us285. I work full time in pecos tx (reeves county) and just got a prn gig in ft stockton (Pecos county)


----------



## Fish (Jan 3, 2011)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Pretty much. Or two counties south of nm on us285. I work full time in pecos tx (reeves county) and just got a prn gig in ft stockton (Pecos county)



How is pay and benefits and all that good stuff out there?


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 3, 2011)

Fish said:


> How is pay and benefits and all that good stuff out there?



It's ok, pay is on the low end for my region, but benefits are pretty good. I make (after stipends) 14.50/hr as an intermediate and we're salary non-exempt so if I  work less than 86 hours per week, I still get paid for 86 hours of straight time. If I work more than 86 I get time and a half for everything over that. And sicne we do paid on call at least 24 hours a week (1.50 an hour when we're not called in) we can usually get OT every check


----------



## Fox800 (Jan 3, 2011)

jtpaintball70 said:


> It's ok, pay is on the low end for my region, but benefits are pretty good. I make (after stipends) 14.50/hr as an intermediate and we're salary non-exempt so if I  work less than 86 hours per week, I still get paid for 86 hours of straight time. If I work more than 86 I get time and a half for everything over that. And sicne we do paid on call at least 24 hours a week (1.50 an hour when we're not called in) we can usually get OT every check



That's not too shabby for an EMT-I in rural TX. A lot of 911 systems out here start paramedics at $17-19/hr.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 3, 2011)

Yea, I have no complaints  It's great experience if nothing else. And we're actually the lowest paid third service in our area. Ward County and Pecos County both pay more than we do. I actually make more than some paramedics I know back in NM.


----------



## Fish (Jan 15, 2011)

The first day of our Hiring process is this Monday, good luck to all who have applied! PM me with any questions at all!


----------

